# Jamnapari goats from India



## Naef hajaya (Aug 23, 2010)

1


 
2 


 
3 


 
4 


 
5 


 
6 


 
7 


 
8 


 
9 


 
10


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, those long ears are something!


----------



## Naef hajaya (Aug 23, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Wow, those long ears are something!


Thank you


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 23, 2010)

Are those milk goats?  They are certainly cute with thier flashy colors and long ears?


----------



## Naef hajaya (Aug 23, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Are those milk goats?  They are certainly cute with thier flashy colors and long ears?


Yes it's milk goats. And those goats used for thier meat


----------



## mistee (Aug 23, 2010)

wow,, i love them!!! look at those E A R S,,LOL,. I never seen them before)))


----------

